# Stanley no. 42 S saw set



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

I picked this up for $2.50 last week. I think the date on top is a manufacture date 12-19-16. Hopefully I'll learn to use it before I'm 50!


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

It appears you have a No 42 (no "s"; that is a very different model).

This is the predecessor to the vaunted 42X.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks John. Any idea what AT 'S' above the date stand for?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

It says "PAT'S". Not to say that it belongs to a gentleman named Patrick, its short for 'patents'. I have a 42S and as John pointed out its a very different model; the mechanism for moving the anvil is not at all similar.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Got it. I couldn't make out the P in PAT'S. Has anyone repaired a kink in a blade? I've read a few threads on other forums talking about hammering and a hot water methods.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

most honest sawsmiths will tell you that you really *can't* take a kink out of a saw plate and this has been my experience.

You may visually appear to remove it, but it will fail again in the exact same place.

bows, bends and gentle curves *can* be removed, but it is more art than science.

There is very little information on the web concerning this discipline.
I advise that you practice on one or more cheap, junk saws using the method described here.

Note that the esteemed Mr Smalser disagrees with me regarding kink removal, but I can live with that and hold him in the highest regard.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks John. I've read Mr. Smalser's article but will reread a few more times.


----------

